# House and Cat Sitting Opportunity !!



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey everyone....

I just had this idea......

Most of you know that I am heading off to Brno again from the 10th - 17th April (over Easter)....and I just wondered if anyone wanted to use my flat whilst I am away?!?  

Just thought it might suit someone to have a cheap Easter holiday in Stirling, Scotland (Gateway to the Highlands) in a lovely 3 bed property walking distance from the castle and town and a short hop on the train into Edinburgh and Glasgow?  And at the same time it does me a favour as you could feed the cats  (I feel bad abandoning them again) and just look after things (as I don't like leaving it empty particularly if upstairs flat is empty too) !!  Re. the flat above me which I also own....I have new long term tennants lined up but they can't move in until 1st June at the earliest so I am currently looking for short term tennants.  It may or may not still be empty by the 10th April....if it is that means more beds....and also you'd be a great help if any prospective tennants wanted to have a look around it that week!!  

I am asking about with other friends too....being sensible I should restrict this offer to people I have met or know well thru on-line chat rather than complete strangers!.....but if you are interested PM me....

lol

..Winky  
ps....for those of you who are ******** friends ...there are pics on there of both flats....


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Honey I would but will be in Brno with you..... Hope you find someone soon x x x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just to say that I have stayed with Winky and the flat is gorgeous  - would make a lovely base for a holiday

R xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I would have loved to, but we always have a bit of a family easter with big lunch on the Saturday and my sister will be down with the little ones, so I'll have to pass this time

But we will def get that Scottish meet up off the ground soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I would have loved to too. 
Brilliant idea! Unfortunately I can't have anymore 'hols' at the moment. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Erm , I don't know you an you don't know me but I would love to spend time in the Highlands.  I need a break.  I am back on 2WW and of course should be ecstatically happy by 10th April.

I picked up an atlas the other day and opened it randomly saying I'd go on holiday wherever it said.  I managed to pick the page with the Shetlands on!  I tried to go to Scotland last year but the costs of everything meant I went to Wales (nice but not wild enough really).  I am in Brighton so a long long way away.

Anyway - if you're still thinking of it please do let me know.

Thanks
Jane


----------

